# Lure Question



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am looking to stock up on some new lures for the spring, and I was looking for any and all opinions on a particular matter. I have been stationed here for about 7 months and I am completely hooked on this whole saltwater thing (originally from N. Illinois, so what is now bait, used to be a "nice keeper"). I have become familiar with winter reds (you guys are unbelievably lucky), sheepshead, and trout, but I know kings, cobia, flounder, blues, and red snapper are favorite targets when the water warms up. I was wondering what type/size/color lure(s) and what presentation(s) work best for some of the favorite spring/summer species. I realize this is a very broad question, so if you can only speak to one species/lure, that's fine. I have a couple young daughters who I'm trying to pass on my love for fishing to, so any techniques to get them on some consistent small fish (honestly, they would be happy to sabiki white trout) would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks for any and all help fellas.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

In my opinion, it's hard to not throw a gold spoon. I've caught almost all of the species you listed on one. Reds and specs usually can't resist them on the top and if you bounce it off the bottom you have a chance at a flounder.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You're in luck. The Outcast Spring Sale is coming up March 5-8. They normally have daily seminars talking about inshore, nearshore and offshore fishing. 

Jim


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

for kings troll a duster with a frozen cigar minnow or a stretch 25. for snapper carolina rigged cigar minnows. Yes, live bait is better but these methods will catch fish.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jim, I was actually just in Outcast today and Rusty told me about their sale. He didn't mention the seminars though, so thanks for the info.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

c_stowers said:


> In my opinion, it's hard to not throw a gold spoon. I've caught almost all of the species you listed on one. Reds and specs usually can't resist them on the top and if you bounce it off the bottom you have a chance at a flounder.


Are you talking about something like a Clark spoon, or do you prefer a different type?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Clark spoons work well, but I typically use the round blade Johnson spoons. The larger the spoon, the better for red and Spanish. The trout seem to like the smaller spoons in my experience.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My inshore selections include a variation including soft plastics such as Strike King coffee tubes, DOA CAL and Shrimp, and Strike King Redfish Majic spinnerbaits. Also, a selection of MirroLure hard baits like Catch 2000, MirroDine, and SheDog.
Also do a forum search on the subject, I know we've knocked this subject around the table a few times with newbies, like these...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/lures-333641/?highlight=lures

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/lure-selection-461962/?highlight=Lures


Hope this helps, and tight lines friend!
Mike


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The following is what I throw for specks and reds 99% of the time, year round.

Bone colored super spook jr.
Mirrodine 17 mr
slayer ssb plastic on a quarter ounce jighead


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> The following is what I throw for specks and reds 99% of the time, year round.
> 
> Bone colored super spook jr.
> Mirrodine 17 mr
> slayer ssb plastic on a quarter ounce jighead


Gander Mtn has Mirrodines on sale now, by one get one half off. They were a littler higher than Wal-mart but not as high as West Marine. Pretty good selection too. Picked up a handful today.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied. Mike, those links were very helpful for a saltwater "newbie" like myself. Hope to see some of you on the water.

-Jake


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey jake! I fish the Choctaw and my favorite bait to throw out of anything is a DOA Cal Paddle Tail in Tuxedo Color with a white jig head. This has been my go to for a while and I have friends who don't ever fish catch stuff on it when they fish with me. 

If the water is a bit muddle I will switch to a gulp chartruese curly tail grub on a chartruese jigged. I am very partial to soft plastics because the action is easy to just reel in and throw out. I've just never have had the same luck on a mirrodine when my buddies are throwing it or me. (But there are people who swear by them)


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

My wife's going to hate me after my next tackle run...


----------

